# Death In The Reaper is in the hospital



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all, our daughter Donna is in the hospital. She had a gall bladder attack last night, and went in early this morning, and was operated on early this afternoon. All is well so far, but they're keeping her in overnight for observation. Sent out some good mojo her way, she should be out tomorrow, but will be hurting for a few days.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad it's going well....GooD MoJo is being sent her way as I type.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that she had to go into the hospital, but glad that she is mending.

You're all in our thoughts.... (hugs)


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry to here this but glad everything turned out good, mojo sent with good thoughts and wishes!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Glad to hear it all worked out. Best wishes.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I had the same surgery she's had about 4 years ago. Those damn attacks sux... Get well soon Death!!!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

The good mojo express is headed her way.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm with you Vlad...lots of good mojo going out to you and to Donna.

My friend Steve just called last week to tell me that both of his daughters 18 and 26 yrs had gall bladder surgery within a week of each other....one scheduled , one emergency


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Glad to hear she's doing better. Sending plenty of good wishes and happy thoughts her way. Pssssttttt........pilfering the morphine drip is NOT good parenting, unless you're planning on bringing it down here to share with your friends!  Call if you need anything.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The mojo beam is now directed northeast... best wishes to Reaper during this uncomfortable time and to you two as well.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Get well soon Death!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

We'll keep your family in our prayers Vlad.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

MOJO MOJO MOJO
glad to hear she is doing good..
my niece may be having the same surgery soon..they want to do a MRI first i guess to be sure.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Good vibes headed your way!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

glad shes doing good----- all the best to her


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

All my best wishes going your way, DiTR! Get well soon!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Im glad everything came out good! ... hope the overnight doesnt drive her insane those beds SUCK... BEST WISHES + MoJo


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hope all is well out there. Best wishes.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

_*Thank you so much everyone. I'm doing just fine.

It's nice to be on solid food again. Blood can only sustain you for so long...:devil:

The whole experience wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The pain from surgery was a lot easier to cope with then the gall bladder attacks. Thankfully it's all in the past now. But I definitely had the nurses working their hardest. I had them running into my room about every half hour  *_


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad to hear the good news DR. Take it easy now and get some rest and if you play it up just right you might get some more Christmas presents lol.
Hang in there.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Glad to hear everything worked out well DR.  Now get some rest and let your body heal.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Glad to see you're on the road to recovery Death in the Reaper. Best wishes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Didn't see this thread until now, DR. Been a little busy on the family end. Glad things are better for ya!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad you're on the mend!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I am glad that you are doing well DR.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

DR, glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good to hear you are recovering.


----------

